# two PC-Plus 20-39 vs PC13-Ultra.



## hessels (Jan 7, 2008)

My first post.

I allready have a PB12-Plus/2 (12.2 drivers).

Because off a serieus placement problem, i'm thinking to buy a single PC-ultra or two 20-39 Plus subs.

I know de two 20-39 will have more output, but will they go as low as the ultra?

Gr. Wim.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

output wise - would only be a small advantage and would depend on what frequencies.

go ultra! that way, one day you can buy a second one.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/5767-svs-20-39pc-20-hz-tune-plus-12-3-a.html
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-tests/8150-svs-pb13-ultra-20-hz-tune-new.html


----------



## hessels (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, thanks.

I think one ultra is the best choise and later maybe a second one.

Gr, Wim.


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

if you want to go low why not look at the 16-46+...get duals of those.

Smooth out your room freq response too with duals.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Placement issues aren't easy with two subwoofers. I say find proper placement for 1 PB13-Ultra and rock on. :banana:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I had one PB12-Plus/2 in the front corner of my very symmetrical room for one night... added the second one the next night in the opposite front corner. There was no difference in response measurements. Because is was symmetrical and both equal distance in each front corner with the listening position centered, the only thing a second sub did was give me more impact and SPL. It was a noticeable difference.

The key to getting a second sub to help smooth out your response is to be able to experiment with multiple locations. Once I got to experimenting I began to see how it could help me smooth out my response. I ended up placing my second sub in the rear of the room, about equal distance from the listening position, both in phase... and twala! Since then I've built a sub for the rear and placed the Plus/2 back up front where it was. 2 up front and 1 in the rear. Works beautifully! :T


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> The key to getting a second sub to help smooth out your response is to be able to experiment with multiple locations. Once I got to experimenting I began to see how it could help me smooth out my response. I ended up placing my second sub in the rear of the room, about equal distance from the listening position, both in phase... and twala!


That all works out well if you have the kind of room to do so. Some members with HT's in a main area of their house, that might not be possible.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:T Hence the comment: _The key to getting a second sub to help smooth out your response is to be able to experiment with multiple locations._


----------

